# Lots of Photo's



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

We have lots of photo's up now, poor Lisa has worked her fingers to the bone typing all the results and posting the pics for both shows.
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index
Check regularly, we never know when the judges critiques are being sent,

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

Brilliant photos


----------



## LadyDiva (Aug 5, 2008)

Brilliant pics,


----------



## DizzyLizzie (Aug 19, 2008)

brilliant photo's Lisa - well done you do a grand job!


----------



## thai's mum (Aug 27, 2008)

thank you, i really enjoyed looking at those.
i hope i can get round to showing my thai. x


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

When you do, if you see someone taking different cats photo's, ask them if they are from FF, if they are I'm sure they'll take you cats pic for you. 

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## thai's mum (Aug 27, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> When you do, if you see someone taking different cats photo's, ask them if they are from FF, if they are I'm sure they'll take you cats pic for you.
> 
> Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
> Friendly Felines :: Index
> Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


ah fab, thank you x


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

thai's mum said:


> i hope i can get round to showing my thai. x


You will love Cat Planet - Home if you like Cat Show Pics


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

thai's mum said:


> ah fab, thank you x


Our head Paparazzi is Lisa is doing the BOV pics for the GCCF at the Supreme, she will be at shows taking pics along with our other Paparazzi, so if you are at a show, ask the person with the camera if they are from Friendly Felines, if they are I'm sure they'll take your cats photo for you. 

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------

